# Progress Equals Happiness



## $earching210 (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if I could go back, I would'nt belong there anymore.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Elaboration needed.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Must be private messaging


----------

